# Oil change Help



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

How much do you guys think an oil change would cost in a BMW dealer I drive a 2001 540i. Thanks


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> How much do you guys think an oil change would cost in a BMW dealer I drive a 2001 540i. Thanks


Probably like 89.95 like they charge at my dealer. Better to do it yourself since it is so easy.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> Probably like 89.95 like they charge at my dealer. Better to do it yourself since it is so easy.


I heard that if you change the oil the engine light comes on


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I heard that if you change the oil the engine light comes on


I don't believe so, mine didn't come on when i changed mine.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> I heard that if you change the oil the engine light comes on


Nope. Plenty of people here change their oil. The oil engine light comes on when you're low on oil.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Yup, DIY costs $45 in BMW parts*

And only takes about an hour.









E39 540i/6 oil change pics


----------



## CalvinH (Apr 5, 2003)

M.Wong - I can't believe it takes one filter and 16 quarts of oil to do the job! :yikes: Do you use the extra 8(?) quarts to flush the engine? :rofl: 

Hope all is well in the Pacific northwest.
Cheers,
CalvinH
2003 540i6 Black Sapphire Metallic on Sand


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Don't worry, I am not filling the engine to the top! Ha! 

The E38 and E39 each take eight... I bought enough to do them both!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

How do you get the BMWCCA discount?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Is 5w-30 the best.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I only use what the dealer said they would use, which is BMW labeled 5W-30 synthetic. Others use Mobil-1 synthetic. The price at the dealer compared to the best Mobil-1 sale prices are close enough so I just use BMW.

If you're a BMWCCA member, many dealers offer a 10% or 15% off retail price discount.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Is there anything else i should watch out for before changing my oil. THanks for all your replys. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Is there anything else i should watch out for before changing my oil. THanks for all your replys. :thumbup:


Just be sure to get a OEM Oil Filter


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It's a walk in the park. Photos on the link I posted on an earlier reply, this thread.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

If i change my oil will the little green lights fill up again or will they stay the same.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> If i change my oil will the little green lights fill up again or will they stay the same.


Little Green lights????


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> If i change my oil will the little green lights fill up again or will they stay the same.


The green lights must be reset by the dealer (or anyone with a GT1). There ARE ways to reset them yourself, but simply changing the oil is NOT one of them. There is no mechanism that will tell the computer that you have changed your oil. I change mine at 5,000 mile intervals using BMW oil and take it in for the free service every third time.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> The green lights must be reset by the dealer (or anyone with a GT1). There ARE ways to reset them yourself, but simply changing the oil is NOT one of them. There is no mechanism that will tell the computer that you have changed your oil. I change mine at 5,000 mile intervals using BMW oil and take it in for the free service every third time.


Oh yes, those green lights.


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

Based on what I have seen here, people tend to change Oil more often than the "onboard system" suggests.

I just picked my new 540i up last week, and still working on the first 1200 miles, (finding any excuse for a road trip), and I was wondering if any one recommends changing the oil after the first 1200 mile "break-in period" or should I just wait to about 7,000 miles ?

OR should I let it run until 12 months or 15,000 has gone by ?

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I asked the same thing of a guy I know who is a BMW tech. He said all it would do is be $50 (supplies) invested in peace of mind. I asked him it were his car and he planned to keep it 200,000 miles, would he spend the $50 for oil and a filter at re-delivery, and he said no.

Even the head tech at the dealer said a break-in oil change would be a waste of money. (We were talking as friends, not so much as a customer.) I thought with EuroDelivery, driving 1800 miles in two weeks then letting the car sit for 2 months until re-delivery, an immediate oil change would be a good idea. 

I did a change at 7500, and plan to do them once between service light intervals while the car is under their maintenance plan. Others go for a 5000 interval and do it twice between.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Where do you guys dump the used oil. :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> Where do you guys dump the used oil. :dunno:


Wal-Mart or AutoZone should take it.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yup... Schucks, Kragen, Checker, GI Joe, any of those places. Call first to make sure they accept it.


----------

